# What is the best GENERIC form for Klonopin???



## Heatherx (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello, I have been doing a lot of research online with regard to the generic form of Klonopin (clonazapam). It sounds as if there are about 3 that top the most popular and are held at CVS, Wallgreens, as well as other pharmacies.
Some people claim that some of the generic brands are practically placebos??
I want to know what peoples experience has been with this and which one they consider to be the best and what pharmacy they use???

Thanks!


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

any generic bought in the USA will be OK, the generics bought thru the net are doubtful
klonapin and all other benzos are spoiled by hot storage and this can happen before you get them, they are often delivered in unrefrigerated vans to pharmacies on hot days

some generics are identical to the brand meds, being made by the big drug cos and packaged under different names


----------



## Heatherx (Mar 31, 2010)

arth98 said:


> any generic bought in the USA will be OK, the generics bought thru the net are doubtful
> klonapin and all other benzos are spoiled by hot storage and this can happen before you get them, they are often delivered in unrefrigerated vans to pharmacies on hot days
> 
> some generics are identical to the brand meds, being made by the big drug cos and packaged under different names


Ok, well that's good to know. I was wondering because I found this site that I was reading while researching about Klonopin and they kept talking about how they would get different results from different types of generics. That some were more or less effective or even worthless. Apparently the same ingredients were in the medicines, however do to additives and fillers? The
rate of absorbtion could be compromised tremendously. Also they made mention of some sources KNOWING there are placebos out there.

I always wondered about that because I have been on Prozac generic for years now and they look completely different sometimes. For instance the ones I have now are capsules and the ones I had last month were white tablets like skinny foot balls. When taking those I felt withdraw effects. This has happened on different occasions. It's as if the dosage is waaaaaay lower or something and I start getting those zaps that are associated with the withdraw of this medication. I get my prescription from the same Walgreens everytime, just they look different sometimes.

I figured they were all the same until I experienced this and wondered if I was being given placebos due to the effect it was having on me. This is before I ever even learned there were different generics ect.... I have learned a lot since looking into information on Benzos and all because I started taking xanax a few weeks ago. Now I feel like I'm screwed!


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey heather
you are most best to take a non generic of klonopin, it will work better
and you know what you are getting
i am on the orange 0.5 klonopin tablets, they are not generics although i would say they are XR which means extended release cuz they take a good hour or four to work lol but that apparently is not normal or common
i know in the states u can clonazepam (klonopin) wafers which dissolve under the tongue, you are best to ask your doc about them


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Arisa1536 said:


> i am on the orange 0.5 klonopin tablets, they are not generics although i would say they are XR which means extended release cuz they take a good hour or four to work lol but that apparently is not normal or common
> i know in the states u can clonazepam (klonopin) wafers which dissolve under the tongue, you are best to ask your doc about them


Klonopin doesn't exist in XR form nor does it need to since it's half life is already long enough, and if anything does come in exteneded release form it would specify either "XR", or "CR" (controlled release) on the packet.
As for Klonopin wafers, they are chemically exactly the same as regular klonopin pills, they just dissolve sublingually (under the tongue) and diffuse into the blood tissue under the tongue, thuss bypassing the breakdown a pill form of a drug would usually go through in the gastrointestinal tract, then the liver (known as first pass metabolism), before readily entering the bloodstream which ofcourse takes time.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

klonapin wafers were originally developed for panic attacks, anything under the tongue,including tablets, gets into the system sooner
see 'sublingually' on the net


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

interesting, i just thought because they took so long to work that they would be XR but you are right they do not say XR or IR or anything like that on them

can someone tell me what a generic form of a benzodiazepine would be?
to be honest i did not know you could get them, i thought the doc prescribed the actual benzo chemical itself and not a generic form of it

but i guess a generic would be cheaper if you live in a country where medication is not funded or covered by health insurance???????


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Usually even in countries that fund prescriptions, they will only fund the generics completely. At best, if you insist on a brand name, they will cover the cost of generic and make you pay the difference.

But yes, the doctor IS prescribing "the actual benzo chemical itself". When you talk about generic drugs, you are simply talking about the manufacturer/name of the drug, not the chemical itself.

Basically, when a new drug is invented, the company who invented it gets a patent for a certain number of years giving them the rights to be the ONLY manufacturer of the drug. This is because drug development is expensive so they need a chance to recover their costs. If they weren't given the initial monopoly, there wouldn't be much incentive to develop new drugs. So they'll release the drug with a name created by their marketing people, which is though of as the "brand name". Klonopin/Rivotril is an example of a brand name.

When the patent expires, other companies are then allowed to manufacture the drug. In most developed countries, they do not have to go through the same development costs and studies in order to have their version of the drug approved, but they have to prove to the governing organization that the drug is "bioequivalent", which basically means that their version of the drug is nearly identical in terms of how much of the drug is ultimately absorbed by the body. When they put these "clone" drugs out on the market, they don't usually come out with their own brand name, they just label it as the name of the drug, which some people call the "generic" name. For Klonopin/Rivotril, the "generic name" is clonazepam. The drug is technically the same, the only real difference is that it's being made by a company that does not have the sole manufacturing rights that were granted by the original patent. Many companies that make generic drugs SPECIALIZE in producing generic drugs and don't have much of a research and development arm of their own. So, when generic drugs finally hit the market, there are now a bunch of companies competing to sell the drug instead of just the one "brand name" that has a monopoly and practically gets to set their price. And since there's competition, the prices are driven down.

But a lot of people know the brand name and only trust the brand name, even if the generics are identical. So the brand name can still often get away with charging a bit more. But the vast majority sold after the patent will be generic. In fact, here in Canada anyways (where we pay for our own drugs), if the doctor writes a prescription using the brand name, the pharmacist is obligated to either give you the generic drug instead, or at least inform you that a generic is available and that it's not really any different. There are some exceptions though, such as certain heart meds, where even a TINY difference in bioequivalence which is normally thought to be acceptable, can be dangerous for the patient.

There's also another exception regarding SOME XR/time release pills. Wellbutrin XL is a recent example. The patent on the drug itself is expired, so companies are able to manufacture a generic form of it. But the company also has a patent on the specific XR delivery system used in the pill, so the generic manufacturers have to use different, older systems for the pill, making it technically not identical. Roughly the same amount of the drug ultimately gets absorbed by the body, but sometimes at extremely different rate. Some people that were switch from the brand name to the exact same dosage of generic were becoming nauseous and vomiting because the generic was releasing the drug into the bloodstream MUCH more quickly. This kind of situation is very unusual though and not something that could realistically happen with an IR drug like Klonopin/clonazepam, all the generics should be pretty much identical.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Arisa1536 said:


> interesting, i just thought because they took so long to work that they would be XR but you are right they do not say XR or IR or anything like that on them


It has more to do with time to hit peak plasma concentration based on the unique pharmacokinetics of each drug, using benzos as an example; xanax will hit it's peak (highest) plasma concentration in the bloodstream within about 30 mins so you'll noticably feel it's effects quickly, and then the effects last for a few hours and then leave. As for clonazepam it doesn't really hit it's peak plasma concentration until a few hours in, so effects should start to kick in gradually within about 1-2 hours after taking it depending on other factors, then gradually amp up and hit the peak at about 3-4 hours, the effect should then stay in prominence up until about hour 8 or thereabouts and then gradually start to drop off, although minor effects may still be felt for up to a day.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> It has more to do with time to hit peak plasma concentration based on the unique pharmacokinetics of each drug, using benzos as an example; xanax will hit it's peak (highest) plasma concentration in the bloodstream within about 30 mins so you'll noticably feel it's effects quickly, and then the effects last for a few hours and then leave. As for clonazepam it doesn't really hit it's peak plasma concentration until a few hours in, so effects should start to kick in gradually within about 1-2 hours after taking it depending on other factors, then gradually amp up and hit the peak at about 3-4 hours, the effect should then stay in prominence up until about hour 8 or thereabouts and then gradually start to drop off, although minor effects may still be felt for up to a day.


ah okay gotcha :yes


----------



## Heatherx (Mar 31, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> ah okay gotcha :yes


Is that pretty much how you feel Arisa when you are on it? Because that
sounds good to me. As you know, I have been taking xanax, and I really like it, but I know my Dr. won't want to prescribe it for me. I know that he will prescribe the klonopin though.

Has anyone every been on something like klonopin for quite a while and
then take a valium every great once and a while? I wonder what the effects of that would be? It would probobly just knock you out. Some people say
they like the way Klonopin keeps your "body" at ease, but valium has a different effect in that it tends to keep you "mind" more calm.

I want the best of both worlds. lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Klonopin doesn't exist in XR form


Well, not yet anyhow. Maybe some drug company desperate for a new patent & profits will come up with a pointless XR version.

There is an extended release version of Valium, after all (not that I've ever heard of it being used). Valium also has a rectal gel version -- I guess for those who you want to tell where to shove it.:lol


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

i would like a Xanax depot injection plz


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Valium also has a rectal gel version -- I guess for those who you want to tell where to shove it.:lol


LMAO, well I can definitaly see that product being a big hit with consumers.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Rectal absorption is very rapid (effects within minutes, and a lot of recreational users are increasingly using this route :lol), and I believe the product is for caregivers of it to use it on people having a cluster of frequent and multiple seizures. Only the IV diazepam can compare in speed of onset, but this is difficult outside a hospital (especially when you're dealing with a cluster of seizures!) and especially on small kids. The rectal gel is actually even considered a first-line agent for seizures like these, it's surprisingly a very popular product.


----------



## guyny (Apr 25, 2012)

*Best Generic Klonopin*

Hi, 
I have tried all different brands. Teva was so bad, that it sent me on a journey of hours of study to find this little known, but incredible brand. 
Activas makes the best generic. 
When my pharmacy ordered it for me, the 1st time I took it, it was like taking a benzo for the 1st time. My body felt warm, and I had not a care in the world. The results are still there 6 months after starting them. 
Google Activas in the USA, and you can find a list of products they make. I switched to Wellbutrin XL 150, and the effective results are amazing. 
They take pride in their products. They are a little known company that is gaining in popularity as people discover them. 
Currently, I was doing a search of Generic Opana, to discover, that they are getting ready to release a brand name pain reliever. To release brand name products are unheard of by generic company knock offs, but their world wide extensive research and development department, allows them to do what other generic companies would not think of, wasting their money on creating a brand name drug. 
I bought a list of drugs that Actavis makes to my pharmacy that I take, and asked them to please order any of these drugs I was taking from Actavis. They were happy to do so, because their wholesale prices are so competitive with other generic companies. 
Good luck, and I hope this helps anyone else on Klonopin, or Xanax (as they make the under the tongue (OCD) Xanax) and any other drug they make, as their pain medication is rated as Number 1 across the board on all the forums. 
If I was in the stock market, I would invest in them today, because their name brand pain medication will hit the market end of July.

I am not an employee or have nothing to gain by talking about Activas. But after years of having substandard medications, I was floored to find a drug company that lives up too, and in some cases surpasses the name brand drugs.

guyny


----------



## guyny (Apr 25, 2012)

*xanax xr*



jim_morrison said:


> It has more to do with time to hit peak plasma concentration based on the unique pharmacokinetics of each drug, using benzos as an example; xanax will hit it's peak (highest) plasma concentration in the bloodstream within about 30 mins so you'll noticably feel it's effects quickly, and then the effects last for a few hours and then leave. As for clonazepam it doesn't really hit it's peak plasma concentration until a few hours in, so effects should start to kick in gradually within about 1-2 hours after taking it depending on other factors, then gradually amp up and hit the peak at about 3-4 hours, the effect should then stay in prominence up until about hour 8 or thereabouts and then gradually start to drop off, although minor effects may still be felt for up to a day.


The only exception to xanax xr, not the ocd, is Greenstone. Greenstone is actually a sub company of Phizer many years ago that created this sub company and sold XanaX xr, with exclusive rights for 6 months. 
That makes Greenstone the best, because it is the exact drug made by the same company (under a different name). Ive had other brands, just ok, but greenstone has a cool shape and an even plasma level for me. I prefer Klonopin, but I needed extended release so I would not wake up to panic attacks, even when I tripled my dose of Klonopin, I still work up with anxiety, otherwise I would be on Activas Klonopin
Good luck.


----------



## guyny (Apr 25, 2012)

*valium should be used more often*



UltraShy said:


> Well, not yet anyhow. Maybe some drug company desperate for a new patent & profits will come up with a pointless XR version.
> 
> There is an extended release version of Valium, after all (not that I've ever heard of it being used). Valium also has a rectal gel version -- I guess for those who you want to tell where to shove it.:lol


Every psychiatrist I have ever been too agree, that in the 70's when benzos took off like wild fire, valium was the drug being used, so it has a bad image as being the most addictive (which its not), the most physical independence
(which its not). So it got a bad reputation, and even though it is the most effective, it just is not used that much. I was on it for 2 years, was the best 2 years of my life. I did not built a tolerance and all that other crap they claim, just that XanaX came along, and everyone hopped on the xanax band wagon because their false claim was that it cured anxiety (which is true) and it cured depression, so an anti depressant was not needed, (which only had some truth) as xanax works mainly on the mind, and the others work on mind and body, and depressing the body after period of time, could lead to true depression.


----------



## dustybottoms (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok im new so forgive me if I make a few mistakes are not using the proper etiquette . This is all pretty new to me chats ,forums , and blogs. I started reading and had lots of questions a few have been answered but seem to be a lot of controversy or different opinions on many issues I've been taking .5 klonopin for over a year now two or three a day and somtimes if I have plenty of klonopin and times are hard I might take extra in times of heightened anxiety . My problem is I get a sour stomach are bad belches from them and I was wondering will klonopin wafers cause less irritation


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I have always used Teva. There was one time that I had to go to a different pharmacy with a different generic. I could tell a marked difference of about 2/3 potency or a bit lower. Don't remember the pharma. companies name though.


----------



## Stablemind (Aug 3, 2015)

PLEASE! DO NOT LISTEN TO 99% of these posts and replies! They have NO IDEA what they're talking about. I AM PSYCH PROFESSIONAL WHO CAN LEGALLY WRITE PRESCRIPTIONS for these types of medications. I won't get into more detail for the sake of privacy.

First: there is no "extended release" Klonopin so please disregard that comment. They simply have a better experience with one brand over another. There's only one, universal "release" type for Klonopin (brand or generic).

Second: Just because it's made in the U.S. means NOTHING! One of the biggest and best drug manufacturers of generic drugs in the world (Teva, amount others) are based in Israel. The effectiveness of a brand of genetic medication has NOTHING TO DO WITH COUNTRY OF MANYFACTURE.

Third: ***if you're buying pills online without a prescription, there's no amount of information that can help you. Illegal drug sales do not follow the guidelines of regulated prescription drug manufacturers, sales, distribution, etc. So get a prescription, do it right and then you can function in a fact based world with the concrete information necessary to truly address your psychological (or any) health needs effectively and safely.

***That being said, the type of generic medication you get when you fill a prescription has nothing to do with what pharmacy. You cannot associate the "good generic Klonopin" or "bad Klonopin" with the one at CVS or the one at Walgreens. And has absolutely nothing to do with the with the pharmacy! Finding yourself a good pharmacy, with the pharmacist who is willing to discuss such matters with you, and is willing to work with you as far as ordering the specific "generic brand" that works best for you when you bring in your prescription to be filled is what you should be looking for first.

Once you have found a good pharmacy that is willing to work with you, you'll have to figure out what works best for you through simple trial and error. If you go online and find a good pill identifier?there are some extremely accurate ones such as Drugs.com? You'll be able to very easily find the manufacturer of whatever brand of generic Klonopin (or any generic medication for that matter) you currently have. Once you have that information, be sure you note how that particular generic brand works for you. 

***If you are blissfully happy taking the medication you have, leave well enough alone! But TELL YOUR PHARMACIST "generic brand XYZ is working well for me please keep ordering that brand it tell me how my doctor should note the brand on my prescription to ensure I get XYZ."*** EVERY DOCTOR IS CAPABLE OF IDENTIFYING A PARTICULAR GENERIC BRAND ON A SCRIPT AND EVERY PHARMACY IS CAPABLE OF GETTING PARTICULAR BRANDS OF GENERICS IF THEY ARE REQUESTED OR PRESCRIBED. DO NOT LET ANYONE TELL YOU DIFFERENTLY!!!

If you have felt better on the medication in the past but it looked different working from a different manufacturer, then ask the pharmacist to order a different generic brand and try that one instead, and so on until you find the right one for you. Think of it like trying wine and keeping a diary...though that is a bad example considering you shouldn't be mixing alcohol Klonopin! 

DIFFERENT GENERICS DO WORK DIFFERENTLY FOR DIFFERENT PEOPLE!!! There are a number of possible reasons for this and they are all legitimate. Some people do better on the generic versions of drugs than they do on the namebrand versions of drugs, and vice versa. ****If you're extremely lucky and do your homework, you may even be able to find that medication you are taking has a generic version manufactured by the exact same manufacturer as the brand-name. In such cases you will be literally getting the brand-name drug from the brand-new manufacturer, but it may simply have different markings on it...and sometimes even better! ****If your pharmacists gives you the manufacturers bottles sealed...request that they do if possible to help with identification!...you may find manufacturer sealed generic bottles, with generic names on the outside filled with tablets of brand name pills that are even stamped with the brand name if the manufacture of that particular "generic" is also the manufacture of the brand name of that particular drug! Simply put it is easier for them to put "branding pills" in the generic bottle and capture more of the sales that it is for them to go through the trouble of manufacturing a different looking "generic version"...thus proving that the brand-name drugs are honestly the more valuable than the generics to these companies. So study up and do your research.

***In many cases the brands ARE more effective than the generics, but the ability to find generics manufactured by a company that manufactures the brand-name and in some cases getting brand-name drugs and your bottles from the same company is proves that this is the end of the day a money making business? and that honesty is a little bit lax....but that's for another post!

Over the years I have found several drugs with OBVIOUS differences in effectiveness or the type of effect experienced between the brand-name and generic versions. ***Some notable cases of these extreme variations? *meaning cases where you really want the brand-name if you can get it in order to get the best possible effects and best experience with the drug...in my experience have been: Adderall XR v generic (brand manufacturer Shire does not make a generic! Brand gives a calmer focus, generics seem to feel more like pounding energy drinks and coffee)... Klonopin v generic 'Clonazapam' (brand manufacturer Roche does not make a generic either and brand gives a smoother calming effect whereas most generics seem to have a "club to head effect" and dull you out)... Ativan v generic (I only ever prescribe brand because the generics have been so completely ineffective or do not calm but knock a person out better than Ambien)...the list is loooong. 

*Of all the brand vs generic drug comparisons, (and I remind everyone that this is my own observation and experience, but this has been confirmed by many doctors, patients and pharmacists) ***THE BIGGEST OFFENDER SEEMS TO BE WELLBUTRIN AND WELLBUTRIN ER...the brand is virtually the ONLY option!*** The generics do not perform anywhere hear as well or the same as the brand and having had patients suddenly change from brand to generic has caused extreme depression, anxiety, and other problems akin to if they had simply stopping the brand medication cold turkey. Patients have also been taking generic and thought it did nothing only to fill a brand prescription and suddenly be different people! THIS IS SIMPLY UNACCEPTABLE, DANGEROUS AND INCREDIBLY UNFAIR TO THE PUBLIC who in many cases trust the opinions of pharmacists telling them to get generics (because of financial advantage to insurance companies and pharmacy chains and NOT NECESSARILY TO SAVE YOU MONEY AS THEY SAY). But this too is another issue!!!

KLONOPIN in my opinion is best as a brand name drug if it is possible for you to afford the increased expense of "DAW" ("dispense as written", ie brand) drugs. The positive effect is worth the cost of its feasible. If it's not, I have found that best generic versions of Klonopin are those manufactured by either TEVA or Qualitest. They are both similar in appearance, (ie the .5mg pills are both yellow, round, with squared off smooth edges, both with scored lines down the middle on one side...Teva's says "Teva" on side and "832" on the other... Qualitest has what looks like a fluid, sweeping letter "V" on one side and "2530" on the other).

In summary, which generic brand you get has nothing to do with the pharmacy you go to when you fill the prescription....unless they only ever get one particular generic brand but this is rarely the case as pharmacies buy whatever generic is available and cheapest at the time without regard to effectiveness or lack there of. However the pharmacy, and most importantly pharmacist, can be a great assistance in finding a generic brand of any drug that may work better for you if you can work with them and they're willing to help you explore and try the various brands. Be prepared to do a lot of your own research, find a good pill identifier online (Drugs.com is best or go to Google and search "pill identifier")... Don't listen to anybody telling you they got the "orange ones from Walmart" as it means absolutely nothing and has nothing to do with Walmart and there could be a dozen "orange" brands. 

****You MUST to learn how to identify the medication you're taking in such a way that you can IDENTIFY THE MANUFACTURER of the particular generic you have and/or want. That is the only way you will ever be able to help yourself identify the best one for you. ***Once you know which generic brand works the best for you, simply ask your doctor to write that brand in parenthesis on the script when he writes it for you. ***For instance if they write you a prescription for Klonopin 0.5mg, then right underneath the drug name have them write in parentheses the name of the manufacturer of the brand that works for you. This is how the pharmacist can be informed of the generic brand your doctor wants you to have (because you discover it works the best and told him) and the pharmacist will then order that particular generic brand from their supplier. 

There's a lot more to this discussion because the difference between generic brands branches off as you many other drugs and has many different aspects. Hopefully anyone who reads this can apply it to their experiences with their own prescriptions and Will be better equipped to find the most effective medication available to them at all times.


----------



## Saralck (Sep 10, 2015)

*Clonazapam*

So no one really answered the question about which generic for clonazapam is the best preferred. What is wrong with Mylan, anyway?

I've been taking it for years. I tried Teva once and liked it but had a sensitivity to the dye. I don't know why I'm not on the name brand.

I tried activis but it didn't help with the restless legs or sleeping. I feel ok during the day except for being exhausted because I didn't sleep well.

So why is Mylan crap? I would like some details please?
And can we/you take a vote on the favorite manufacturer?

Thanks, Sara


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Stablemind said:


> PLEASE! DO NOT LISTEN TO 99% of these posts and replies! They have NO IDEA what they're talking about. I AM PSYCH PROFESSIONAL WHO CAN LEGALLY WRITE PRESCRIPTIONS for these types of medications.....


Something else that I should add is that when a pharmacist looks at you and tells you that your generic is automatically identical to the brand name that is not necessarily true at all. In many cases that is a lie. Sure sometimes the generic is manufactured by the same company who makes the brand name but in many drugs this is NOT the case.

The government allows variations in generics in the areas of time of onset, duration of action and overall potency by as much as +/- 20%(each country issues its own guidelines on this issue). While that may mean nothing to someone who just took that generic for the first time, it may be a significant difference to someone who was on the brand name and was switched to a generic or even switched from one generic to another. A change in +/- 20% of a drug can cause some patients body's to react adversely either from the sudden increase of the dose of their medication or the sudden decrease which can trigger withdrawal symptoms.

Another thing that you should note, which you seemed to allude to, is the release mechanism that was used in that used in the brand name version of the drug is almost always NOT the same release mechanism used in the generic drug. Don't expect any long acting drugs with extended release, time delayed release, any drugs with any special coating to be identical in the generic version of the same medication. To state otherwise is simply misleading.

Many times the fillers also vary between the brand name and the generic name of the same medication, and some patients are either sensitive to the change in fillers or simply sensitive to the choice of fillers that are used by a drug manufacturer.

So in other words, lets just stop regurgitating the same baloney myth over and over again that generics are identical to brand names across the board.



Saralck said:


> So no one really answered the question about which generic for clonazapam is the best preferred. What is wrong with Mylan, anyway?
> 
> I've been taking it for years. I tried Teva once and liked it but had a sensitivity to the dye. I don't know why I'm not on the name brand.
> 
> ...


To answer your question, I didn't mind PMS, I think Novo made them at one time as well. I honestly didn't see much of a difference between the two. I have also tried Clonazepam from Serbia before and the only difference I noticed is that the Clonazepam pills didn't dissolve as well under my tongue. Nothing really significant to worry about.

Have you tried supplementing with magnesium maybe 150mg with meals throughout the day? Low magnesium levels can often lead to restless and overactive muscles.



> Our study indicates that magnesium treatment may be a useful alternative therapy in patients with mild or moderate RLS-or PLMS-related insomnia.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9703590


----------

